# Gas Station Bid



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Good Morning All,

I am looking for some input on a bid for a gas station. Station has 5 islands and a single loop driveway to a car wash that loops behind the main store. There is a 3" trigger and client is requesting a per pass rate. No shoveling, no salting/de-icing app. Just clearing lot with a 3 inch trigger. I have never bid on a gas station before so I am looking for some input. All snow is to be piled on the west side of property on grass b/w carwash and street corner. My concerns are the entrance loop to the carwash and the fuel tank storage covers. The tank covers are raised up about 2 inches and there are 6 of them. I do not have a skidsteer, which would be ideal for this place. Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

Gas Stations, ie C-stores are tough to plow. I let the last two go and no longer do them. Someone has to though. A three inch trigger will be a mess. It will get packed down and be sloppy with the salt being dragged in from the street. I would charge about $100.00 per plow in N.E. WI. The tank covers are not a real big deal. Angle your plow one way a little and go over slow. Do not V or scoop. Just don't hook them. If you do damage one, make sure you tell them right away so they can get it fixed. Some won't refill the tank till the cover is fixed.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

justinsp;862000 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> I am looking for some input on a bid for a gas station. Station has 5 islands and a single loop driveway to a car wash that loops behind the main store. There is a 3" trigger and client is requesting a per pass rate. No shoveling, no salting/de-icing app. Just clearing lot with a 3 inch trigger. I have never bid on a gas station before so I am looking for some input. All snow is to be piled on the west side of property on grass b/w carwash and street corner. My concerns are the entrance loop to the carwash and the fuel tank storage covers. The tank covers are raised up about 2 inches and there are 6 of them. I do not have a skidsteer, which would be ideal for this place. Any input is greatly appreciated


A 3" trigger and no salt for a gas station?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;862039 said:


> A 3" trigger and no salt for a gas station?


Disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a post here that mentions those covers, I cant remember where. Did a search but no luck. It also mentions about what it costs ti fix one if it gets damaged. I think you'll want to make sure you don't damage one payuppayup :crying:


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for the responses. 
Yes, I also have concern with a 3" trigger and no salt app. As AZANDY mentioned I have a feeling it will be a sloppy mess. I was thinking maybe $150-$175/pass. I dont want to do it too cheap just to get the work. If I win the bid, I need to make it worth my time being there. The store opens at 6 am, so at least if its a evening/night storm, I wont have to deal with customers.

Thanks again for inputs


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That trigger depth is crazy for a gas station. As long as you don't have to add this place as "additional insured" on your GL policy then go for it at the price you mentioned.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

justinsp;862154 said:


> thanks for the responses.
> Yes, I also have concern with a 3" trigger and no salt app. As AZANDY mentioned I have a feeling it will be a sloppy mess. I was thinking maybe $150-$175/pass. I dont want to do it too cheap just to get the work. If I win the bid, I need to make it worth my time being there. The store opens at 6 am, so at least if its a evening/night storm, I wont have to deal with customers.
> 
> Thanks again for inputs


I think you need to increase it but IM in NY
Whats your increments for pricing? just saying 175 pass @ 3" is not enough or maybe you have that
I know commercial / industrial accounts in NY dont like a per push price every time you come by 
You need to make return follow ups, clean ups and also add them to your insurance with a Certificate Liability Insurance
Give them a pricing structure ex
0-6 
6-9 
9-12 
over12 etc
Good luck hope you get it xysport


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Comet, 
typically I do a price structure for the commercial accounts based on the following:
1-3.99
4-5.99
6-8.99
9-11.99
12+

I have never done a per pass bid before so when I was talking to the owner I had him verify that yes, per pass, every time lot is plowed during any single storm. I thought it was a little odd, but if he is willing to pay me to do a first plow as soon as 3" hits, and say it snows another 2, I am going to come back and do a final cleanup.

I ended up putting the bid in at $225/pass plus a service retention fee in case no service is needed in any given month.

Should know by the end of the week. 

Thanks again.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i remember the post about the caps and if i remember right they are about 15000 to fix and they turn them in to your insurence and your rates go up tremendously. what i would do it talk to the owner and see if you can salt that area before it snows so you can stay far away from thoes caps as much as possible. they tear up ur blade and truck aswell, not fun to do gas stations as there are alot of idiots in there and they want gas right as they go in there!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you talking about the round metal tanks caps? In my experience they are $100 to replace not $15000!


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Advantage;864460 said:


> Are you talking about the round metal tanks caps? In my experience they are $100 to replace not $15000!


The company I use to sub for had one of his guys hit one and told me it cost him $3000. He didn't claim it just paid cash is what he told me.


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

man you should not mess with this. It is an accident waiting to happen. Btw, the caps are about $1500 to $1800 to replace here. We had a guy hit one a few years back. The next year the store closed.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I wiped one of the covers out and it cost me $2800 to fix. Gas stations are a disaster. I dropped the 2 that I was doing and never looked back. one of the worst things about doing a gas station is trying to plow while they are still open and people whipping in and out of the parking lot. I have done a pass and went to back up only to find a car pulled up with15 ft of me to a pump, when 4 others were open. when it should take 15-20 minutes to plow can end up taking 45 minutes, with cars pulling up to the pumps and forget if there is a convience store then all bets are off ! dunkin donuts and 711s are easier to plow.


----------

